
Ack shortcuts - joshbetz
http://joshbetz.com/2012/07/ack-shortcuts/
======
Dru89
Looks like you've broken the server. Do you have a mirror of any kind?

~~~
joshbetz
That's awesome. "Are My Sites Up ?" didn't even know it was down. So...
Canceling that.

It's back though. Thanks for attempting to let me know. Maybe if I had push
notifications for Hacker News turned on I would have caught this right away.
:)

